# Spain/Gibraltar



## Butterfly14 (Apr 10, 2017)

Anyone here live in Spain ur work in Gibraltar? 

Can you provide info on how easy it is to do - for example healthcare? Taxes? Etc

Thanks.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I don't but I know people who do. Apart from anything else the cost of housing in Gib is astronomical. You pay tax and social security to the Gibraltar government, and you can either use the Gibraltar health service or get them to transfer your contributions to the Spanish health service so you can get treatment where you live.

Is it just you, or do you have a family? Children are not entitled to free schooling in Gibraltar if you live in Spain.

Bear in mind that many things could change after Brexit ....


----------



## Butterfly14 (Apr 10, 2017)

Hi. It's myself, hubby and daughter (who is 2 and a half). We're planning on living in Spain but hubby get a job in Gib. From what I understand, he would eg the healthcare as he's working but I wouldn't as I won't be. How would I get treatment or our daughter?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Butterfly14 said:


> Hi. It's myself, hubby and daughter (who is 2 and a half). We're planning on living in Spain but hubby get a job in Gib. From what I understand, he would eg the healthcare as he's working but I wouldn't as I won't be. How would I get treatment or our daughter?


You would both be covered as his dependants.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Here's thw Gibraltar health service website which gives all the details.

.:Gibraltar Health Authority - Providing health care to the residents of and visitors to Gibraltar:.


----------

